# OT Albino Scaphiopus holbrookii



## Gerards (Sep 22, 2013)

I post a lot of my turtle pictures here, but I always think about sharing some of my other interests. I'm really into amphibians, not like turtles, but pretty close. Here's some pics of my spade foots, they're so big now and looking really good. They were the size of my pinky nail when they morphed out, it's cool to see them thriving.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2013)

Now THAT is really strange-looking. Just look at the detail in the eyeballs.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 22, 2013)

Man ,you are a wizard or something. Do you have any animal with collar. LOL That is one cool lookin frog .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, thats interesting looking! My wife wanted me to ask you where are they from?


----------



## luvpetz27 (Sep 22, 2013)

OMG! I love them!!!! I am a frog/toad lover and I could not believe my eyes when I saw these guys!


----------



## wellington (Sep 22, 2013)

They are very cute. Different, never seen before.


----------



## oknursedana (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Sep 22, 2013)

Those are amazing...


----------



## Gerards (Sep 22, 2013)

Here's how they looked right after they morphed and came out of the water.


----------

